# Upside-Down Apple French Toast



## tasunkawitko (Nov 1, 2012)

x


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 1, 2012)

That looks Marvelous
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  A great Dessert for after the Feast...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Thanks for the idea  ,  it was gonna be my Pineapple Upside-down Cake , not now...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have a great Holiday Season and ...


----------



## rdknb (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow that looks very good


----------

